# Opinion on this pedigree



## Bob McKown (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=509123&modir=446929

Look at this pedigree it,s a breeding that will happen late May early June I,d like to hear Opinions of the cross, and don,t worry I,ve got big shoulders I know some may like it and some may not.

Bob McKown


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't personally like it - mainly due to the dam being untitled. But I also wouldn't look at this litter (for myself) due to the very close line-breeding on Troll Melinda. I do like the pedigree of the female side, especially the Salztalblick dam there.

But in the end, the pedigree is secondary to the puppy itself - unless you plan on breeding the puppy then the pedigree is more important.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

So what are the negatives on linebreeding on Troll Melinda?

Terrasita


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

personal preference - both in what I've seen from Troll Melinda - nice dog himself but produced - some nice dogs, some so-so dogs. I would not personally be interested in line-breeding on him, especially not so close as 2-3.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Well you know my opinion Bob. I could give a rats ass about moms non titled stats.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I would prefer the female over the male, but that's just a hunch. Find out what's crossed well in the past with her bloodlines (Hutch, Troll, Bora).


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

So, what are the preferred crosses? Are there crosses that are known for certain characteristerics. If so, what traits or characteristics?

Terrasita


----------



## Bob McKown (Apr 13, 2010)

As Molly stated it is personell preference. Last year I believe Troll had the most offspring representted in the WUSV and several the past 2 prior years.


----------



## Kevin Little (Apr 28, 2010)

It looks like a nice breeding. I,d not be concerened if the bitch is titled since Sch titels are really meaningless any longer as a evaluation tool. She should be worked and tested temperment wise and had training that she can show if asked. 

The 2-3 on Troll is close but not terrible i,ve seen dogs this close that were half the dog Troll was. Just remember when linebreeding you are going to pool dominate genetics good and bad.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Not a bad pedigree in my opinion. I could not care less if the female is titled. In fact I just bred a GSD bitch who is not titled (only a SchH BH). She is one of the nicest GSD females I have seen, much stronger than the SchH 3 Tiekerhook bitch that I sold and also much stronger than the KNPV PH I Fado Karthago grandaughter that I had. SO dont worry about the titles, or lack there of. A good dog is where you find it, the titles are not the most important thing.
Take a look at the parents, the grandparents if you can, and take a good long look at the litter and the puppy you want. If that all looks good, then pull the trigger.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would just ask you what each of the dogs were like, and if they were above average in enough catagories, like the different drives, then I would ask about how you would describe their character.

There will always be negatives and positives, but when you sit down, and have someone ask you the different questions, check each one off on a piece of paper, and see what you come up with. 

Then do it, and see how close you come to what you thought you would get.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kevin Little said:


> It looks like a nice breeding. I,d not be concerened if the bitch is titled since Sch titels are really meaningless any longer as a evaluation tool. She should be worked and tested temperment wise and had training that she can show if asked.
> 
> The 2-3 on Troll is close but not terrible i,ve seen dogs this close that were half the dog Troll was. Just remember when linebreeding you are going to pool dominate genetics good and bad.





mike suttle said:


> Not a bad pedigree in my opinion. I could not care less if the female is titled. In fact I just bred a GSD bitch who is not titled (only a SchH BH). She is one of the nicest GSD females I have seen, much stronger than the SchH 3 Tiekerhook bitch that I sold and also much stronger than the KNPV PH I Fado Karthago grandaughter that I had. SO dont worry about the titles, or lack there of. A good dog is where you find it, the titles are not the most important thing.
> Take a look at the parents, the grandparents if you can, and take a good long look at the litter and the puppy you want. If that all looks good, then pull the trigger.





Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I would just ask you what each of the dogs were like, and if they were above average in enough catagories, like the different drives, then I would ask about how you would describe their character.
> 
> There will always be negatives and positives, but when you sit down, and have someone ask you the different questions, check each one off on a piece of paper, and see what you come up with.
> 
> Then do it, and see how close you come to what you thought you would get.


Finally some good advice & some sense being shared on here, thank god we are getting back on track here with some legimate shit here folks. Hopely all the crap will stop and we can get back to training and sharing good advice. I would defently agree with Mike & Kevin on the titles B.S. and Jeff with how close and how well do you really know yours dogs after they produce. Cheers[-o<


----------

